# DIY Enquiry



## SamNabz (Feb 23, 2012)

Quick question for all you DIY geeks/gurus.

I am in the process of designing a new gecko rack and I am going to have 3x 52L tubs for some of my _Oedura_ species.

I would like to incorporate a background in each one that stretches across all 4 sides of the tub - basically full width and full height.

Now my questions are:



Will the foam in a can stick to the sides of the plastic tubs?
What are some quick ways to paint & seal it? As it will be on all the sides permanently, I don't have the leisure of removing the background to hand paint etc.
Are there non-toxic paints and sealers that come in spray cans?

Also, has anyone attempted to do something like this? If so, any info. and some pics would be great.

I know many people will be thinking "why do this in a tub that is going to be hidden?" - at the end of the day, I'm doing it for the inhabitants of the tub, not for my enjoyment...

Look forward to hearing some of your ideas.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Feb 23, 2012)

The foam in the can should stick to the tub, but be on the safe side, sand the walls of the tubs, to create a rough/grippy surface.

Not sure on sealants. I normally cover the foam with a silicon, then cover that with whatever I want on the wall.

I've never herd of someone doing this, but it sounds alright.

My thoughts:
I would only do 3 of the 4 walls in the tubs (keep the front wall clear), because, even though geckos are nocturnal, they still need some sort of light to know when it's day and night. If all 4 walls are covered, then light will never get in. They can't stay awake all the time. Plus you will still be able to see the geckos then.

Good luck with it.


----------



## PMyers (Feb 23, 2012)

Why not use some chicken wire, liquid-nailed to the sides of the tub to give the expanda-foam something to grip to? Just to be sure.



RSPcrazy said:


> I would only do 3 of the 4 walls in the tubs (keep the front wall clear), because, even though geckos are nocturnal, they still need some sort of light to know when it's day and night. If all 4 walls are covered, then light will never get in. They can't stay awake all the time. Plus you will still be able to see the geckos then.



I would definitely second this!


----------



## RSPcrazy (Feb 23, 2012)

PMyers said:


> Why not use some chicken wire, liquid-nailed to the sides of the tub to give the expanda-foam something to grip to? Just to be sure.



The canned foam is extremely sticky, if you get it on your skin, it's gonna stay there for a couple of weeks. The most that will need to be done, is just a light sand to roughen up the surface.

Also what you could do to make the outside of the tub more appealing then seeing foam, is to cover the inside walls with black "neutral cure" silicon (it takes longer to skin, so you can play with it longer), then foam over the silicon. This simple step, gives you a clean black finish on the outside of the tub, eliminating that cheap and tacky look from the outside.


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the tips RSP and PM, I think sanding down the sides as well as using chicken wire for shape and something the foam can hug/stick to is definitely the go.

I'll also do 3 sides instead of 4 - that did not even cross my mind..

If anyone has some info on spray paints and sealers, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 23, 2012)

RSP is right rough up the sides to get better adhesion. Post up a picture of the tubs your using.
Would it be easier to make up 3-4 panels to stick to the walls rather than making them in the tub? 
That foam can be frustration to work with in small confines.

I've been thinking about how to do some fake rock walls for my marms that I keep in exo terra tanks. 
Due to their defecating nature mine will be removable.

You can paint over foam expanda but I personally would seal with render or grout if they are to be permanent/long term fixtures, as crickets can mung on the foam.


----------



## eipper (Feb 23, 2012)

Black contact would be cheaper and quicker than silicone


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 23, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> RSP is right rough up the sides to get better adhesion. Post up a picture of the tubs your using.
> Would it be easier to make up 3-4 panels to stick to the walls rather than making them in the tub?
> That foam can be frustration to work with in small confines.
> 
> ...



I'd prefer to have them permanantly set in the tubs, as I'm not too crafty. I know it would be easier to make the backgrounds up outside of the tub, but once again, I'm not crafty  hence the reason I am requesting info on some spray on sealers that would do a similar job as render or grout..

As for cleaning (not a spot clean), I would like to be able to take the geckos out, remove the substrate and furnishings, then lightly hose it down and wipe off the remaining waste etc.

Any ideas?



eipper said:


> Black contact would be cheaper and quicker than silicone



Good idea, cheers Scott


----------



## saximus (Feb 24, 2012)

Since it's for geckos and not for something with strong, sharp claws I'd suggest any enamel spray paint. I've used a clear one in the past so the colour underneath shows up but anything oil based should make it waterproof but there are marine grade ones that would probably be better if you're going to be hosing it off on a regular basis


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks Dan, just what I was looking for mate.

Another method I came across yesterday was the use of clay backgrounds that many people use in vivariums, as well as frog and gecko setups.

They make up a clay mixture, squash it down on the back of a tank and mould it to shape. Then cover it all with coco fibre/peat, stick potted plants, vines, branches etc into it then let it set.

Anyone built a background using clay before? If so, what have you used to create the mixture?

I got the idea off this clip on YouTube - Building a vertical tank for arboreal dart frogs - YouTube (start from 32 seconds).


----------



## saximus (Feb 24, 2012)

You can buy clay from craft stores if that's what you mean. Or if you wanna be cheap, my whole area is clay below about the first foot of dirt so you're welcome to come dig it out yourself .
I imagine clay would be very heavy though


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 24, 2012)

saximus said:


> You can buy clay from craft stores if that's what you mean. Or if you wanna be cheap, my whole area is clay below about the first foot of dirt so you're welcome to come dig it out yourself .
> I imagine clay would be very heavy though



Haha thanks for the offer mate  but there are many kitty litters that are made of 100% natural clay - just add water, mix in a few natural substrates and apply it in the enclosure.

Since it will definitely be heavier, I think doing *one* of the long sides of the tub (the back) would suffice. I'll just add some extra vines, branches etc. for them to climb on.


----------



## Rocket (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks like a great idea Sam. Be sure to upload shots of your progress with the tubs and rack.


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 24, 2012)

Rocket said:


> Looks like a great idea Sam. Be sure to upload shots of your progress with the tubs and rack.



Cheers Rocket, will do mate.

The only problem I can see at the moment with using clay, is it will dry up and crack if not kept in the right conditions (e.g moist/humid). However, whether it will crack and fall off the back wall and/or fall apart is what I'm not too sure about. Which is why I'd like some people who have used this method before to comment..


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Feb 24, 2012)

Walls are too flexible for clay Sam. You'd have a problem with cracking I'd imagine. Rough up the tub wals with a very coarse sandpaper, shape the backs of your backgrounds so they fit with good contact with the tub walls without applying pressure. Once they fit nicely, contact adhesive would be your best bet to stick them to the walls. Not sure how it would go on the foam though, it may dissolve it. If contact doesn't work, your next best bet would be Sikaflex or a high quality "Liquid Nails" or equivalant construction adhesive. Hope it works out for ya mate!


----------

